# Uber Live Chat Support



## djino

Perhaps this has been available for sometime, but noticed today Live Chat Support

t.uber.com/chatwithus

Has anyone tried?

djino


----------



## Scruffy one

djino said:


> Perhaps this has been available for sometime, but noticed today Live Chat Support
> 
> Has anyone tried?
> 
> Are you referring to the app chat, if you need help? I used that a couple weeks ago & spent over an hour explaining.
> Then copying & pasting because the Uber people kept dropping the conversation. When the 5th or 6th person came on, I wished them a ggood night, a pleasant weekend & ended the chat. Sent an email the next day and it still took about 3 days to get it straightened out. Good luck if you use it.


----------



## Road Pilot

djino said:


> Perhaps this has been available for sometime, but noticed today Live Chat Support
> 
> t.uber.com/chatwithus
> 
> Has anyone tried?
> 
> djino


I used Live Chat to ask questions while registering with Uber Central. Worked great but have not used it since. My e-mails to Uber Support almost always get a response within hours though more often than not the response is not useful.


----------



## andaas

I tried using the live chat support when the 7 day summary was missing from the website. The CSR chatting with me was beyond useless, and kept circling back to my providing her with a trip ID so she could look into the issue. After several requests to escalate my issue, she passed it along to their "advanced" support. (Advanced support just got back to me and said it was intentionally removed first; when I questioned further, she responded and said they were "working on it"... it was back on the website later that day, lol).


----------



## SDlyftanduber

I've had some good results with driver chat.. though I am just asking if a ride qualifies for a cancellation fee and why I don't always see the heat map on drivers app. 

Actually all they have done is kindly tell me that they weren't able to help.


----------



## part-timer

Nope, not gonna either. I can get those stupid ass replies in an email. Don't need the ability to send my BP sky high by instantly chatting with those numbnuts.....


----------



## Pennyb49

Hello


----------

